# Getting pre-cut mats online



## ironsidephoto (Mar 25, 2008)

I am displaying at a gallery and need to get many cut mats to package/sell with prints. i only need about 15-20 of both 11x14 and 12x16 mats. does anyone know of a good place online to get these?

(good as in cheap)


----------



## ahphotography (Mar 25, 2008)

Have you checked out framesbymail.com? I've never ordered from them but was checkin' out their site the other day... looks pretty "good".


----------



## ironsidephoto (Mar 27, 2008)

that website deals mostly with frames, not mats.


----------



## doenoe (Mar 27, 2008)

why arent you cutting themself? With the amount you need, it can be cheaper....i think


----------



## ironsidephoto (Mar 27, 2008)

i haven't ever cut mats before, and i need them fairly soon. i'm going to be reselling them, so theoretically i won't lose much (if any) money on them. i'm afraid i'd mess it up!


----------



## ironsidephoto (Mar 27, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Mar 27, 2008)

do you have an AC Moore where you live? precut mattes are cheap there. check out arts and crafts stores near you.

ETA I didn't read the "online" part.. sorry.   maybe www.acmoore.com!  hehe don't know if it exsists..


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Mar 27, 2008)

8x10 for 3 bucks each, dunno what shipping will look like
http://www.acmoore.com/p-36095-photo-mat-8x10-double-hand-cut-with-bevel-edge-black-with-white.aspx


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Mar 27, 2008)

damn i really should read your posts better lol
here's the 11x14 (4.50 each)
http://www.acmoore.com/p-33819-photo-mat-11x14-double-hand-cut-with-bevel-edge-black-with-white.aspx


----------



## ironsidephoto (Mar 28, 2008)

that place doesn't have mats for 12x16 prints though!


----------



## JIP (Mar 28, 2008)

They might be a little pricey but the quality can't be beat...

http://www.lightimpressionsdirect.com/servlet/OnlineShopping


----------



## ahphotography (Mar 28, 2008)

i did find this on that website... it seems like they do some mats. just gotta enter the size and select the style you want. check it out here:
http://www.framesbymail.com/custom


----------



## JIP (Mar 29, 2008)

By the way when you say you want cheap mats does that mean you intend on passing that cheapness onto your potential customers?.  It seems to me the price of the image you are trying to sell should reflect the materials and efforts that went into making that image.  If it were me and I wen to a gallery and purchased a photograph that an artist was displaying I would expect that image to last for a good long time and hold the quaity that it had when I purchased it.


----------



## ironsidephoto (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, i plan on passing it on. i am only interested in conservation quality mats and i get prints from a professional lab. I fully intend on what i sell to be framable.


----------



## ann (Mar 29, 2008)

check out redimat
if the windows are all cut the same size (if not there is an additional fee when they switch )they are very reasonable and the quality is fine. We have been using 8 ply windows and they have been the cheapest when bought in larger amounts.

i love light impressions westminster board and when the windows need to be cut at various sizes i use their boards and services, espcially when using 8 ply board.


----------



## JIP (Mar 29, 2008)

ironsidephoto said:


> Yes, i plan on passing it on. i am only interested in conservation quality mats and i get prints from a professional lab. I fully intend on what i sell to be framable.


 

Well then the link I posted should cover you well they specialise in archival products.


----------



## uplander (Mar 31, 2008)

check out this place 
http://www.matshop.com/component/option,com_frontpage/Itemid,1/


----------

